# Chagrin River Smallmouth Bass



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

fished 1 hr this evening and went 2 for 3. 4.5-ft ugly stik and 6-lb test line. first photo fish went 14.5" and really fat. second photo 15.25". the one i lost same size range i'd estimate. both specimens measured, photographed, and sent on their way for future meetings. good stuff.


----------



## devildave (Sep 20, 2014)

Alot of people don't realize it but those River smallies are resident fish... meaning they live in the river year round...and are alot stronger and thicker, than any smallie in a lake or reservoir from fighting the current...alot more aggressive as well...those 14"-16" fish are bruisers in the flow...me and the wife love hitting the local flow for these guys... biggest we've caught was about 18" this year...if you haven't tried topwaters for em yet...try the heddon baby Torpedo or tiny torpedoes....even in the current that prop brings bronze backs to life..here's one on a torpedo..same fish in both pics


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

Where in the Chagrin are you fishing for smallies? What are you folks using to get them. I live in Willoughby right next to the Chagrin, and I have never been fishing for smallies. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

About 5 years ago I visited a friend up there, we put his canoe in the chagrin and fished for smallies all day. It was about this time of year. I would guess we caught 50-60. Some were really nice size.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Dang, nice fish.
I need to get out. And, I need to try topwaters, I always forget that.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

They mentioned a Haddon brand bait............... inline spinners can work, rubber crawfish, jigs, minnows, etc. Probably could fly fish if that's your thing . People fly fish about anything.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Tubes, green pumpkin. #1 river bait along with a rooster tail or spinner of that such. Easiest, most effective. Along with what mattictio said and others.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

SenkoGuy said:


> Where in the Chagrin are you fishing for smallies? What are you folks using to get them. I live in Willoughby right next to the Chagrin, and I have never been fishing for smallies. Any help would be appreciated.


Try Daniels park.


----------



## SenkoGuy (Jul 24, 2017)

I'll give it a try tomorrow!!!


----------



## TPaco214 (Feb 16, 2005)

everyone so far is right. green pumpkin or watermelon tubes are my go to baits. willoughby area is good. find the holes. if they look "fishy" they usually are. i've had the nice ones bolt right between my legs while wading!


----------

